# Cane Corso vs German Shepherd



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaiser playing with my daughter's new puppy a 3 month old Cane Corso Italian Mastiff.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Both are gorgeous. Always been a fan of the Bully Breeds ( after GSDs, of course)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Love the "growling" Kaiser is doing. Such fun to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awe looks like they are having fun!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Super cute clumsy puppy! Love Kaiser's bed!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Veronica said:


> Super cute clumsy puppy! Love Kaiser's bed!


Can you tell it's memory foam.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Great video!! Love the Cane Corso they are so awesome looking.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Such a gentle giant!!!! both pups are beautiful!!!!!!

reminds me of the big dog and little dog on Bugs Bunny!! "eh spike eh spike what do you want to do now spike eh spike"


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

i love cane corsos!! (and GSDs too of course). they are both very handsome.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

They play well together very nice


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Both are very, very sweeeeeeeeeeet :wub:


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw...so cute! They play very nicely together!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a great vid! Kaiser looks so patient! I love the pups colour and I am super jealous of the bed! Think I may have to invest in one


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how CUTE! a friend of mine has an italian mastiff, "Norman"  When Masi was a puppy they hung out, and oh my gosh Norman was the BIGGEST slobbering doofer I have ever met


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My favorite part is the "doggie voice"....very manly dude! So happy to know I am not alone with my girly doggie voice!


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Awww, makes me want a Mastiff..  So cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Adorable  the puppy is pretty. What is the puppies name? (just curious)


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kaidsmom said:


> Adorable  the puppy is pretty. What is the puppies name? (just curious)


His name is Dawson because his daddy loves baseball!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Cute! 

We just had a Cane Corso out at club yesterday. A blue brindle. Very cute. First time I've met one. My friend use to have Mastiffs but I never really liked them much.

I didn't know the Mastiffs was considered part of the bully breeds??? Is that true.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

bianca said:


> What a great vid! Kaiser looks so patient! I love the pups colour and I am super jealous of the bed! Think I may have to invest in one


When my hubby and I got a Tempurpedic mattress, I cut up the 4 inch memory foam mattress topper that was on our old bed and stuffed the measured pieces into the dogs beds ontop of the foam that was in there.
Works great and a lot cheaper! :thumbup:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Vinnie said:


> Cute!
> 
> We just had a Cane Corso out at club yesterday. A blue brindle. Very cute. First time I've met one. My friend use to have Mastiffs but I never really liked them much.
> 
> I didn't know the Mastiffs was considered part of the bully breeds??? Is that true.


I dunno? I'm a GSD girl myself. :gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead:


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Kaiser is like our Shep, very tolerant and patient. Glad to see that what he does with our lil Rex is normal. was a little paniced at first, saw those big jaws and teeth after Rex's little neck but he never closes his mouth, good thing for Rex ( :

great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 13, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Both are gorgeous. Always been a fan of the Bully Breeds ( after GSDs, of course)


I love corso's 
Correct me if I'm wrong but corso's belong to the molossier type dogs aka mastiff breeds. But they are gorgeous! GSD's are awesome


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx for sharing!! Gorgeous dogs!! God I love Cane Corso!!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

how adorable!! i love watching pups and dogs play!


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Almost makes me want a mastiff 

By the way, I like your coffee table. Is it a period-piece? Antique?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

By the way, I like your coffee table. Is it a period-piece? Antique? [/QUOTE]

I wish.....Rooms To Go :blush:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Unfortunately due to ignorance, mastiffs are lumped in with bully breeds a lot.. But most are not, unless it's a mastiff type that is bred down from Bull breeds..

They are both gorgeous... Wait until it's the other way around! lol


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Your GSD is so gentle with the puppy they look like they like each other, thats a good thing because dont Cane Corsos get BIG? 
Hide the breakables on the coffee table
thats what I thought when I watched them play lol!


----------



## guccissima (Oct 4, 2010)

OP, do you have any cats in the mix?


----------

